# 17 and very constipated - birth control?



## laura123 (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm 17 and just started birth control pills because I have irregular periods. For about a year I was not having a regular period, therefore, resulting in lack of horomone distribution. 1 month ago I started birth control pills in order to get my period on a regular basis (my dr. wants to keep me on for approx. 1 year).Anyway literally the next day of first starting birth control (Alesse 28) I became constipated. Normally I do not have good bowel habits, so since I started a new medication, it seems predictable that it would affect something that my body is so sensitive about. I believe that the reason why my body is suffering from this constipation is b/c of the hormonal change - for an entire year my periods were irregular, therefore, my body was probably lacking in estrogen. Now all of a sudden it was given a big boost of estrogen, so it is having a reaction. I also read that one of the reason why pregnant women often experience constipation is because of the hormonal change causing their metablalisim and digestive organs to work slower. The abdominal muscles weaken.I've been constipated for 1 month. I took the minimum dose of laxatives at the end of each week because I was desperate and extremely uncomfortable. I was feeling very bloated, gasey and had nausea. I tried taking fiber supplements, as well as stool softners, but they are not working! As a vegetarian, I consume a great amount of fiber based foods daily (apples, prunes, vegetables, popcorn, whole wheat bread) as well as lots of water. I am not retaining water though, as I am urinating normally and the way I always have been. The hormonal change has only affected my bowel habits.I am only able to have a bowel movement with laxatives (Senna tablets), which I have only taken about 4 or 5 times. Only for 1 day, with the min. dose (btwn. 2-3 tablets). But my body is acting like it's already dependant on them! I don't understand, since usually people who become depedant on laxatives take them for months or years .. I just took them 4 or 5 times for 1 day!I can't get my body to go back to normal and I don't know what to do any more. I also was developing some hemrorrids prior to starting the birth control pillss, which have gotten a lot worse. I apply preperation H cream to soothe and shrink them every day but even that is not too effective.I will be seeing the dr. this week but any advice you could offer would be much appriciated, thanks!Laura


----------



## megsy33 (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm not exactly sure which topic you are looking for advice on (constipation or hemorrhoids). But, for the constipation, try taking citrucel (a half dose or whole dose at night. I would also try taking some magnesium supplement. Constipation is a major sign of magnesium deficiency, which is EXTREMELY common in Americans. THe magnesium might make you feel a little funny for about 3 days (maybe a little bit of dizziness and sleepiness). It's just your body getting used to it. Anyway, take 250 mg Magnesium oxide (this is only 63% of the recommended daily value) every night, too. If you start to go too much after 4 days, cut back on the magnesium or stop the citrucel. If you still don't go at all after trying it for 4 days or so, go up to 100% of the daily value (400 mg) (not over without talking to your doctor). It is also recommended that if you take a magnesium supplement, then calcium should be taken with it in a 2:1 ratio (Calcium:Magnesium). So if you do try the 250mg magnesium, take 500 mg calcium with it. Have you tried anusol suppositories for the hemorrhoids?


----------



## megsy33 (Feb 24, 2003)

I would avoid the laxatives, especially for someone who is so young. Try the citrucel and the magnesium instead. The citrucel will add bulk to your diet. THe magnesium aids in proper muscle functioning. I would not take magnesium at the same time as laxatives, though.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Make sure you don't end up taking too many laxatives, as your body can actually become laxative-dependent, rendering you incapable of having any sort of bowel movement without a laxative in your system. Seeing a doctor is definitely the right thing to do in this case. It could be as simple as changing the type of birth control you are on so it is a lower dosage or hormones. You might also be able to talk to your doctor about a prescriptive osmotic laxative like MiraLax which can help constipation without making you laxative-dependent. Good luck at the doctor's!


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

When you see your doctor, maybe switching brands of pills could help - there are so many different kinds available, its possible you may be able to get one with a lower dose of hormones, or a constant dose of hormones, etc. i ohpe you get it taken care of soon!-kac


----------

